# Hospital Discharge Services (99238 - 99239)



## OBrian (Nov 18, 2010)

APN billing discharges in the faculty name with no tie in note, any specific rules with CMS? I read all I could find in CMS and it was very vague on the documentation. Does anybody know where I could find a specific rule that requires a tie in note for discharge management (99238 - 99239)?


----------

